# Help with sexing Hornworm moths!



## Mutablekitty (May 30, 2020)

I'm trying to start a little hornworm farm for myself. My moths have just come out of their 'chrysalis' or pupa form. ( Im new to all of these terms so forgive me if I say the wrong word). Now they are adult moths and I'm having difficulty determining the genders. One has 4 dots on its underside while another only has 3 dots. I can't really check by the wings since they are folded up and honestly i'm not too sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## TripleTegus (Jun 1, 2020)

I know nothing about breeding insects but I would say your best bet is to just keep all the adults together and let nature take control


----------

